# Cool party idea



## zombielover1 (Jul 19, 2012)

My fiend is obsessed with zombies and the Walking Dead of curse. He is in the process of planning his Halloween party which the theme will be The Walking Dead. Every body is going to have to be dressed as the characters or zombies. He is going have a couple of spots where you can go and play The Walking Dead game on huge screens from projectors connected to laptops. On random places on the wall he is going to be playing episodes from the show with projectors as well. He's still trying to pick out a scene to make the props from. But so far it sounds epic! I liked the idea with the projectors because you can use them for any theme and either play a horror movie or pictures of past Halloween parties. He has a bunch of projectors because he is a dj and uses them for his shows but I think one would work well. He uses aaxa p4x projector you can get them on Amazon. I'll definitely be postings pictures of this party! I hope this gave someone some good ideas!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Those are really tiny, low power projectors (80 lumens), so they'll only be good for small, very dark rooms or areas. Big projectors or projectors able to project in moderate light, and at large screen sizes are not cheap to buy or maintain. Both the lamp/engine and the lens are very expensive and have a limited number of hours and handling they can take.
I think the projection for scenes is great, but your friend will have difficulties using those projectors to do it.


----------



## Rich B (Oct 6, 2005)

Have your friend check out some of the GREAT videos from Hi-Rez Designs, and a cool sign or two... http://hi-rezdesigns.com/online_sto...nid=cajd7226mihmoan0gog685dep0&keyword=zombie


----------



## vamp_girl (Aug 6, 2012)

sounds like it going to be an epic zombie party. I plan on having a zombie/vampire theme party so I have to come up with ideas that support both lol.


----------

